# Chicken allergy



## KonaKali (Jun 13, 2012)

My 8 year old Chesapeake Bay Retreiver (Kona) about a year and a half ago stopped eating her Canidae All Stages food. Switched her over to Taste of the Wild and spent some time discussing this with the vet and we came to the conclusion that she developed a food allergy - most likely suspect was chicken. So, we experimented and she has been on Royal Canin Potato Venison successfully for about a year with no problems (and even better side affect - no seizures since).

5 weeks ago, we got another Chessie (Kali) and she's on Royal Canin Maxi pup food (breeder was feeding that.) I'm not opposed to keeping Kali on the RC, I've been trying to find a bit less expensive option for Kona. Her RC is $75 for a 17lb bag (I'd also like a bigger bag, not fond of going to the store every 3 weeks) and while I can afford that, it's pricey. I'd also like to switch back to the home delivery service but they can't do prescription food.

Which leads me to Fromm's. Their beef fritatta has no chicken so I'm thinking about switching over. Have a vet appt for the pup tomorrow so I was going to ask him, but I'd like more alternatives. Does anyone know of any other food that has NO chicken in it and is high quality? I've read so many flipping labels my eyes are about to cross. 

Also - I have zero interest in feeding raw. Just simply don't have the time and I've also heard chicken is used frequently and that won't work with Kona.

Thanks!

Here's Kona:


















And Kali:


















And both of them:


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

One of my dogs seems to have developed a chicken intolerance this last half year. After some trial and error, I am now successfully feeding her Earthborn Holistic Coastal Catch. It has no chicken meal or chicken fat; is 32% protein and 18% fat and has dried egg product as the 8th ingredient but that doesn't seem to be a problem. I'm able to buy a 28 lb. bag for $47.99.

Coastal Catch : Earthborn Holistic Pet Food


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

KonaKali said:


> My 8 year old Chesapeake Bay Retreiver (Kona) about a year and a half ago stopped eating her Canidae All Stages food. Switched her over to Taste of the Wild and spent some time discussing this with the vet and we came to the conclusion that she developed a food allergy - most likely suspect was chicken. So, we experimented and she has been on Royal Canin Potato Venison successfully for about a year with no problems (and even better side affect - no seizures since).
> 
> 5 weeks ago, we got another Chessie (Kali) and she's on Royal Canin Maxi pup food (breeder was feeding that.) I'm not opposed to keeping Kali on the RC, I've been trying to find a bit less expensive option for Kona. Her RC is $75 for a 17lb bag (I'd also like a bigger bag, not fond of going to the store every 3 weeks) and while I can afford that, it's pricey. I'd also like to switch back to the home delivery service but they can't do prescription food.
> 
> ...


First of all, love the pictures and love Chesapeakes!! Used to train SAR together with a handler who owned 3 Chessies, amazing dogs, tough as nails. I owned NSDTR's myself at the time :smile:

It's a tough one since all Kona's issues are gone on Royal Canin Potato and Venison. Tempting to say stick with it you know. Anyway, First Mate got a similar formula guaranteed free of any chicken proteins. It's called Pacific Ocean Fish and you basically just switch the RC venison with herring. It's made of potato, herring (Sardines and/or Anchovy) and fats, plus vitamins and minerals. It's available from Amazon among others. It also comes in a puppy, large breed and lamb alternative. Lot's of dogs with various food related issues does well on First Mate, probably because of their simple approach. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Two of mine are on fromm's tunalini and gamebird and love them.this after my diamond issue.rex continues on the wretched hills ld in hopes of helping his damaged liver.


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

I didn't read the other replies but since you're already paying $75 per bag, bear with me..

One of my dogs has a very sensitive grain allergy which equates to a chicken/poultry allergy in kibbles. He was put on grain-free lamb formula Taste of the Wild. I would no longer recommend Diamond due to the recalls but I'm getting to my point. Well he did great on that until he was on it for about 8 months and he started getting rashes again. We had heard that potato was also a fairly common food allergy so we went on the hunt for a grain-free, chicken-free, potato-free kibble. We ended up with Nature's Variety Instinct LID lamb formula. I don't often recommend it to people because it IS expensive and even with allergies, a lot of people draw the line. Well Carter's allergies are always a problem and minimizing them with a high-cost food is doable and necessary.

So here's my suggestion. Try NVI lamb (they also have turkey but I try to stay away from all poultry with kibble-fed allergy dogs). Their largest bag is $75 for a 28lb bag.


----------



## KonaKali (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies everyone. And $75 for a 28lb bag is better than $75 for a 17lb bag! I'm not opposed to spending money to keep my girl happy and honestly, if I had to keep on the Royal Canin, I would. Was just hoping for a better alternative. I will grab a small bag of the NVI Lamb and slowly mix it with her food and see how that goes! 

This is our 3rd Chessie - Chelsea was the first and she died 2 summers ago at the ripe old age of 14! Apparently, we are doing something right to have one with degenerative joint disease and severe arthritis in both hips and one elbow keep kicking that long. And she was still retreiving ducks and geese the previous fall. 

Here's Chelsea her last year hunting. As you can see, she was well taken care of my by 2 brother in laws after getting out of the water, she not only had her bed, but they put a jacket on her to keep her warm  :


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

My girls do very well on Fromm Beef Frittata. My girls also have a sensitivity to chicken.
I also rotate in Earthborn Holistics Coastal Catch and Great Plains-no chicken in either.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

KonaKali; said:


> Also - I have zero interest in feeding raw. Just simply don't have the time and I've also heard chicken is used frequently and that won't work with Kona.


I just wanted to clarify one thing if you don't mind. Cooking alters how a protein is digested and it's makeup so a lot of dogs that have been allergic to cooked chicken or chicken kibble are fine with raw chicken. 

As far as kibble I really like the Orijen Regional Red. 
Orijen
It has no chicken in it. 

The only thing I might be careful about with NV is it has high ash levels so that means there is a lot of bone in it. Also, some of their ingredients are sourced from China and some other questionable places. I really like the Instinct Raw Boost though. I think it's a great idea for a combination kibble like that.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd avoid eggs if I knew my dog were allergic to chicken.


----------



## KonaKali (Jun 13, 2012)

Jack Monzon said:


> I'd avoid eggs if I knew my dog were allergic to chicken.


I responded to this last night, but for some reason it didn't post. I haven't fed her eggs since we figured this out, pretty aware of that fact that chickens actually do come from eggs. Sorry for the sarcasm, but DUH. :biggrin:

Anyway, I'm going to pick some Fromm's up tonight and start that and see how it goes.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

KonaKali said:


> I responded to this last night, but for some reason it didn't post. I haven't fed her eggs since we figured this out, pretty aware of that fact that chickens actually do come from eggs. Sorry for the sarcasm, but DUH. :biggrin:
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to pick some Fromm's up tonight and start that and see how it goes.


I'm not following -- the Fromm formula you're considering has eggs in it. Hence my post.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

If a dog is allergic to chicken, are they automatically allergic to eggs, too? Because I know a few people that are allergic to eggs, but not chicken. Wonder if it'd be the same for dogs.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Caty M said:


> If a dog is allergic to chicken, are they automatically allergic to eggs, too? Because I know a few people that are allergic to eggs, but not chicken. Wonder if it'd be the same for dogs.


No, it's not automatic, but many dogs who are allergic to one are allergic to the other. So I guess my thinking is, why not steer clear entirely? There are foods that contain neither, and the OP seems pretty certain that a chicken allergy exists.


----------



## KonaKali (Jun 13, 2012)

Jack Monzon said:


> No, it's not automatic, but many dogs who are allergic to one are allergic to the other. So I guess my thinking is, why not steer clear entirely? There are foods that contain neither, and the OP seems pretty certain that a chicken allergy exists.


Got it, missed the eggs in the list (not sure how, but I did). Anyway, talked to the lady at Chuck and Dons and she feeds it to her dog that has chicken allergies and has no problems so I'm going to give it a try and see how goes. I am starting very slow transitioning over. Sorry for the snarkiness, your comment just sort of rubbed me the wrong way since I missed the eggs in the ingredients.


----------



## KonaKali (Jun 13, 2012)

One other thing, all these years I thought I was feeding really, really good food and I am discovering that I really wasn't. It's been quite the education. eace:


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have 2 dogs that can not eat chicken and have no issue with eggs. Casper has never been able to eat chicken, even raw. I just found out Rebel can't either at least in dog food. Vet couldn't find anything wrong, but he continually had diarrhea and it hit me the other day, Casper gets diarrhea anytime he eats chicken. So I switched Rebel cold turkey to Casper's food. Firm poop that night and so far every day since then!


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I think a lot of dogs may have a chicken intolerance of some degree rather than a full blown allergy. And that intolerance could vary quite a bit. My one dog hasn't been able to handle kibbles with chicken meal or chicken fat; but she is doing fine with Earthborn Coastal Catch that has dried egg as the 8th ingredient.


----------



## KonaKali (Jun 13, 2012)

Well the transition is going quite smooth and she really likes the food! I'm going to buy a large bag today and mix it up with what's left of her RC until that's gone.

Then I just have to get through what's left of the RC puppy food and then transition Kali over and I only have to buy ONE kind of dog food! YAY!! I figure this is going to run me about $130 a month or so, but that's cheaper than feeding kids (don't have any), right? 

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I just wanted to clarify one thing if you don't mind. Cooking alters how a protein is digested and it's makeup so a lot of dogs that have been allergic to cooked chicken or chicken kibble are fine with raw chicken.


This is true! My puppy Tucker had problems with Chicken based kibbles (as well as nearly every other meat source), and we determined that it was the processing that caused his allergy, not the chicken itself. He eats PMR and has no issue with anything he had problem with on kibble (mainly being beef, pork and chicken.) 

I would recommend Orijen 6 fish or Regional red. 
Orijen 6 Fish Dry Dog Food
Orijen Regional Red All Life Stages Dry Dog Food

Or maybe Evo Red bites or Herring and salmon as a second suggestion
EVO Red Meat Formula Dry Dog Food
EVO Herring & Salmon Formula Dry Dog Food


----------

